# Cropped Ear is Folding



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

My puppy Tyson had is ears cropped and they are the show style so they are longer then normal, and for some reason he has one ear that he keeps perked up and the other is folded in on the middle of his head. But when he is doing something or something has his attention he will perk it up but right after it will go back down to the middle of his head. So what should I do keep getting it wrapped till it stands of which is getting expensive in know my vet loves me lol and how long will it take to stand up on its own or will it never stand up? Also is it hard to wrap it yourself?

I'll put up two pix of what it's starts off like and by end of day what it ends up like:



















Thanks Again,

Big Blue


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

There's a how-to DIY tip on this forum, or go back to the vet and pay the extra $10 for taping....
I understand that it is hard doing it yourself, have a friend help you out...


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok I'll look into it


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here ya go.... http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yup I was just going to post that thread I did. There is video on how to tape them and if you need more help just PM me as sometimes I miss these questions on the open forum.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thank you I will


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

How long do you keep the racks on before you change them


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe it is a whole week, clean ears and retape until your pups ear are erect.
Btw depending on your pup, it may take a week, days or even a month....
good luck.
Regards


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You should leave them on for about 3-4 days at a time then take them down for an hour and let them air out. make sure to clean them after you unwrap them then let them air out. After about an hour tape them back up. If only one ear is leaning then just tape one ear up. Make sure to keep taping them for at least 2 weeks straight before you try leaving them untapped. A novice mistake is to think they are fixed after your first or second time tapping. The ear will look good right after you take it off but will fall again, it takes at least 2 weeks for them to correct but most take about 3 weeks or more.
If you do not clean the ears out every 3-4 days and let them air out your dog will develop ear infections and believe me you do not want to have to deal with that! I have learned through trial and error with this and every time I get lazy and do not let them air out and clean them, the dogs develops and ear infection. I have cropped close to 30 dogs and this is how I have done them.


----------

